# Halloween Accounts to Follow



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

depends on what you are looking for... on Facebook I follow "Extreme Halloween"... it is some how to's, some creative displays and a lot of humor...


----------



## FrightFind (May 30, 2016)

We share a lot on our FrightFind account at https://facebook.com/frightfind
It's a mix of Halloween, Horror, and Paranormal stuff.

You might also follow 
https://www.facebook.com/sinfulaudio/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/northwesthaunters/ if you're in the NW
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hauntershangout/
https://www.facebook.com/HauntedAttractionNetwork/

Those are one's that I find helpful and fun.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Bumping this because I'm interested in following and seeing more autumn/Halloween!!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Haunters Hangout on Facebook for sure.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Pumpkinrot
http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Pinterest is full of Halloween ideas if you don't already have an account. It almost makes my brain hurt lol . So many things I want to do and not enough time. I follow Lighthearted Halloween on Facebook. She is also a member here on the forum. Crazy creative!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Pumpkinrot
> http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/


Thanks to this blog, I now know about these:

http://www.retroagogo.com/vac-tastic-plastic/

Already pre-ordered a Frankie.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I post creepy recipes. Www.necronomiconblog.wordpress.com


----------



## Shelly0102 (Sep 23, 2020)

Trash Panda's Halloween Haunt DIY group Facebook 
Halloween Gift Raffle


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> I post creepy recipes. Www.necronomiconblog.wordpress.com


Your gothic footstool and puppers are GREAT!


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

I have my own Halloween blog as well - Petrichor & Pumpkins
Check out Instagram too, there's tons of great Halloween and haunter content! I highly recommend creating an account if you don't have one, even if just to follow and favorite posts.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Dinosaurdracula.com has a Halloween countdown, reviews of Halloween products/movies/episodes.
Check out the youtube channel.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I just created a FB page for my haunt called Northwestern Hollow if you r interested. It just shows my new purchases and haunt updates


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

nbad311 said:


> Your gothic footstool and puppers are GREAT!


Thank you!! And Lucifur says thank you as well.


----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

For Halloween humor and jokes follow https://twitter.com/HalloweenJoke


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

Some of my favorite YouTube channels - especially for DIY stuff -
StiltbeastStudios
HollywoodHaunters
WickedMakers


----------

